# Is the price about right?



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

2006 840 milies comes with everthing pictured? 4200.00 and is there any knowen promblems that i shoud take a look at? all help would help as im not a AC guy but looks like i may become one


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

My buddy has a 700 with 1600 miles his shock bushings are bad,knuckles up front are loose,rear wheel bearings are bad and wont pop a wheelie without a 300 pond woman on the rear. He said he would never buy another the AC just wont hold up very well lots of weak points on them


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

850PoPo said:


> My buddy has a 700 with 1600 miles his shock bushings are bad,knuckles up front are loose,rear wheel bearings are bad and wont pop a wheelie without a 300 pond woman on the rear. He said he would never buy another the AC just wont hold up very well lots of weak points on them


 i don't want that! any good things about it?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Owned an 2006 H1. It was a torque machine. Issue I had was inner clutch seal kept going on me and blowing oil all over belt. Dealer could never get it right so i sold it and bought my Brute. Also I blew rear axles like sticks and I only ran 26" swamplites. Any small jump or hard hit would do it. Thing was like a tank. I will say they look real good and when modded will pull a house down. You are also looking at the 650 that was the twin. Heard better things about those. Wanted one but deal on my H1 was better.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Good thing is has a one hell of a low gear,runs a long way on a full tank of fuel


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thom said:


> Owned an 2006 H1. It was a torque machine. Issue I had was inner clutch seal kept going on me and blowing oil all over belt. Dealer could never get it right so i sold it and bought my Brute. Also I blew rear axles like sticks and I only ran 26" swamplites. Any small jump or hard hit would do it. Thing was like a tank. I will say they look real good and when modded will pull a house down. You are also looking at the 650 that was the twin. Heard better things about those. Wanted one but deal on my H1 was better.


There's a familiar name, Hay Thom. I have not heard enough good about AC to make me really want one although for a bit I was looking at the Thunder cat. There are those out there that sware by them...just like we do about our Brutes...and we know about their issues.


----------

